# Disparador de centrifugado para lavarropas



## markoz (Abr 4, 2011)

hola compañeros,
   Necesito hacer disparar el centrifugado de un lavarropas digital tomando de la señal que entrega para alimentar la bomba, ya que la etapa de salida del micro que hace esto, y que ademas hace lavar al motor en un sentido,  se quemo.
   La parte del lavado ya eta solucionada la hice conectando un rele a la salida que quedo funcionando y utilizo el tiempo de conexión y desconexion del rele para alimentar un par de temporizaciones con algunos capacitores, transistores y resistencias.

--- para el centrifugado necesitaría algún circuito que se alimente cuando se active la bomba, que temporice 2 min aprox.en bajo, me active el motor por 7 seg (esto es para que acomode la ropa ), vuelva a temporizar en bajo unos 20 seg, y luego quede en alto hasta que la bomba deje de alimentarse.

un abrazo cordial espero puedan ayudarme


----------



## pandacba (Abr 5, 2011)

Para hacer eso hay que ver como trabaja ese lavarropa en particular si tiene motor de dos velocidades, si trabaja con solenoide, ya que hay que invertir la marcha del motor y actuar el solenoid


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 5, 2011)

En el Foro hay un post de un reemplazo para mando de lavarropas , buscalo aquí :Buscar 

Saludos !


----------



## pandacba (Abr 5, 2011)

Si, no lo pues porque entiendo que el forista no desea reemplazar todo el mando, si no ver sei evita hacer eso y puede hacer que la unica función que no le cumple lo haga, lo cual es perfectamente posible una vez aclarada la configuración, y le saldra bastante menos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 5, 2011)

Al accionar la bomba tiene que confirmar "tanque vacío" *con el nivel de agua* y no por tiempo , luego dar unos giros en lavado (lento) y empalmarle ahí nomás el centrifugado para el mismo lado


----------



## pandacba (Abr 5, 2011)

Por eso la pregunta, ya que hay algunos eslabon de lujo por ejemplo que accional el solenoide junto con la bomba, otros no, por otro lado hay que verificar si es el inversor, y ver como esta implementado algunos utiizan reles otros triac's pero para la inversión suelen utiilzar un relay y triac para accionar la bobina, por lo general de más velocidad...
No hay nada estandarizado, al respecto y cada uno hace según le parece, o le resulte más económico


----------



## markoz (Abr 6, 2011)

hola compañeros
disculpen mi ausencia es que falleció mi abuelo al q lo quería como a un padre.
con respecto a su preguntas:
el lavarropoas es un sanyo digital carga superior(al final dejo una foto de uno similar), y sí, este lavarropas acciona la bomba junto con el solenoide (si a lo q le llaman solenoide es a lo que yo le llamo torque, que es un tirador que mueve un mecanismo de la caja para que en vez de girar la turbina gire el tambor).
En cuanto al motor, es de una velocidad y tiene 3 cables, uno de los cables va a neutro de 220v y los otros dos cables a un capacitor, dependiendo de donde conectes la fase  va a ser en el sentido que gire el motor. por eso la placa de control trabaja únicamente sobre dos triacs sibre al capacitor del motor.
el presostato trabaja por inductancia. (por eso decia de activar el centrifugado por tiempo)
muchas gracias. cualquier duda vuelvo a respoder mas rapido esta vez.


----------



## markoz (Abr 7, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Por eso la pregunta, ya que hay algunos eslabon de lujo por ejemplo que accional el solenoide junto con la bomba, otros no, por otro lado hay que verificar si es el inversor, y ver como esta implementado algunos utiizan reles otros triac's pero para la inversión suelen utiilzar un relay y triac para accionar la bobina, por lo general de más velocidad...
> No hay nada estandarizado, al respecto y cada uno hace según le parece, o le resulte más económico



disculpen mi ausencia es que falleció mi abuelo al q lo quería como a un padre.
con respecto a su preguntas:
el lavarropoas es un sanyo digital carga superior(al final dejo una foto de uno similar), y sí, este lavarropas acciona la bomba junto con el solenoide (si a lo q le llaman solenoide es a lo que yo le llamo torque, que es un tirador que mueve un mecanismo de la caja para que en vez de girar la turbina gire el tambor).
En cuanto al motor, es de una velocidad y tiene 3 cables, uno de los cables va a neutro de 220v y los otros dos cables a un capacitor, dependiendo de donde conectes la fase va a ser en el sentido que gire el motor. por eso la placa de control trabaja únicamente sobre dos triacs sibre al capacitor del motor.
el presostato trabaja por inductancia. (por eso decia de activar el centrifugado por tiempo)
muchas gracias. cualquier duda vuelvo a respoder mas rapido esta vez.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 7, 2011)

No hay cuidado y mis condolencias desde aqui...

Busco un poco de info sobre ese modelo, tal vez tengas que realizar algunas pequeñas pruebas y o mediciones, asi vemos la mejor foma de sacarlo adelante


----------



## markoz (Abr 8, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Si, no lo pues porque entiendo que el forista no desea reemplazar todo el mando, si no ver sei evita hacer eso y puede hacer que la unica función que no le cumple lo haga, lo cual es perfectamente posible una vez aclarada la configuración, y le saldra bastante menos


exactamente eso es lo que quiero



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Al accionar la bomba tiene que confirmar "tanque vacío" *con el nivel de agua* y no por tiempo , luego dar unos giros en lavado (lento) y empalmarle ahí nomás el centrifugado para el mismo lado


si yo decia de hacerlo por tiempo por que el presostato q tiene es por inductancia y no por contactos, este lavarropas cuendo llega a la parte de centrifugado no da giros lentos si no que ya empieza con el centrifugado (va metiendo el centrifugado de a poco)
, por eso decia de darle al motor un pulso de unos seg. un descanso y finalmente si dejar el centrifugado conectado, para que no se descompense la ropa .

el modelo del lavarropas es: sanyo asw-50v2t


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 8, 2011)

Esos tiempos salen bárbaros con un pic . . . a ver si alguno de los muchachos tiene ganas . . .

Saludos !


----------



## markoz (Abr 8, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Esos tiempos salen bárbaros con un pic . . . a ver si alguno de los muchachos tiene ganas . . .
> 
> Saludos !


yo estaba intentando no utilizar un pic por que creo que con algun temporizador se puede hacer mas facil, rapido y mas economico. como ya hice con la parte del lavado.


----------



## markoz (Abr 14, 2011)

hola chicos necesito su ayuda.
  lo que necesito es que cuando se active la bomba con 220v (se le pude poner un rele tambien y sacar 5v de la placa) y que esto me alimente un circuito un retardo de 2 min mas o menos despues se regula lo del tiempoy luego me tire 5v por algunlado como para activar el rele del motor y quede encendido hasta que la bomba se desactive. 
muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 14, 2011)

Te dejo un circuito diseñado originalmente para invertir el sentido de giro de una lavadora industrial.

Ya eso lo tenés resuelto , pero igual te lo dejo ya que el LM558 gatilla por flanco y no por estado , lo cual lo hace más facil.

Así como está hace un ciclo en anillo , basta sacarle la realimentación de la pata 16 a la 3 para tener 4 timer consecutivos , que es mas o menos lo que vos necesitas.

Y habría que recalcularle las R - C , las RL son de 10 K

Ver el archivo adjunto 35767

Ver el archivo adjunto 29615


Saludos !


----------



## markoz (Abr 14, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Te dejo un circuito diseñado originalmente para invertir el sentido de giro de una lavadora industrial.
> 
> Ya eso lo tenés resuelto , pero igual te lo dejo ya que el LM558 gatilla por flanco y no por estado , lo cual lo hace más facil.
> 
> ...



bueno muchas gracias, parece interesante el circuito voy a ver si le saco sus frutos
un abrazo


----------

